
Twitter thread of T-Mobile Rep arguing for the case of plaintext passwords - zanbaldwin
https://twitter.com/c_pellegrino/status/981409466242486272
======
marksomnian
"What if this doesn't happen because our security is amazingly good?" [0]

So your security is good enough to store _passwords in plaintext_?

Jesus Christ.

[0]:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/tmobileat/status/9821879190613032...](https://mobile.twitter.com/tmobileat/status/982187919061303296)

